# Golden Pup STILL not gaining weight!



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have had young males who looked like the geekiest of 14 year old boys at this age - I'd go to bed and pray "Please, doG, don't let him get zits."
If the vet sees that everything is good medically, I would say don't be too concerned. 10 months can be an awful age for males. Is he very active? Does he eat his food well and seem satsified or does he act like he is starving? Is he neutered?







jackie04726 said:


> I have a 10 month old Golden male who isnt gaining weight or building any muscle mass. Our vet says he is fine. We deworm him regularly just in case. We have been feeding him Nutro Max Large Breed for a few months for a while and I feed him Blue Buffalo Wilderness mixed in occasionally. I even buy the Eukanuba weight gain soft food and Nothing!!! If anyone has any advice it would be greatly appreciated !!!


----------



## s6m1l88 (Mar 12, 2008)

I actually just talked to my sister about the same problem with Prince tonight. She told me he looks too skinny. We've done everything to get him to gain and he doesn't. He's super active. Runs around like CRAZY and if he isn't sleeping he's bouncing off the walls so we figure its because of that. I'd say give it a little time. Hopefully he'll gain a little bit.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I had some good success with mixing puppy food/adult food and cottage cheese. Rusty was just bones when I got him at age 7 month, he weight 30 some pounds, can't remember exactly but is now at 1 year up to 80 pounds and just right not fat at all, just a big boy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had a German Shepherd that looked anorexic. At two years old, I took him in for full blood work, and everything came in fine. He did not start to fill out until he was about 4 years old. Not sure if it came with age, or switching him to Nutro for Active dogs. The vet always told me he was better off being lean for his hips.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

A little underweight is better than overweight in the long run... but you don't want to see his ribs hanging out either. At about 9-10 months, if I remember correctly it's likely that his growth has slowed substantially... he'll continue to get a bit taller, but it's not going to keep going at the rate it did when he was a puppy. He also still has a couple of months before you can expect to see him start filling out. I think if the vet doesn't see a problem, it could just be the overprotective parent that comes out in all of us with our pups. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I used to call Bogart my "skinny Butt Boy" because he was such a skinny dog. He got 4 cups of dogfood a day my old female golden would have looked like a Barral with the same amount of food. 
Now Bogart is almost 3 years old and he has filled out nicely. He is not fat but not so skinny anymore. He is a late Bloomer pysicly and well mentaly also (he is still such a pup at heart, I love it). Bogart is now 70 Lbs and looks great.
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

There was a golden two doors down from us and even at 3 yers, he was s kiny. I know they fed himgreat, but he just was so active.. He was a very tall dog, very long legs, and as loveable as any dog I ever knew. But he just didn't put on weight. They wre navy and left when he was 3, so I don't know if he has gained or not. I guess he must be abou 10 now.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

As many have said better underweight than overweight for his general health and wellbeing. If he starving all the time I would up his food but not let him get overweight. If the vets say his weight its fine then its probably good. You never want them overweight ecspecially as they are growing. He sounds like he has some filling out to do but that comes with time.


----------



## james3302 (Aug 14, 2009)

My golden retreiver is 1 yr and 8 months old and weighs 50lbs. I feed him 4.5 cups of Nutro Chicken, Rice and Oatmeal a day. He stays in his crate most of the day while I'm at work and then when he's out he just lays around waiting for someone to play with him. He loves walks but hates being outside by himself, I have to be outside and throwing the soccer ball with him for him to want to stay outside. I did take him for mile run every other day but he started losing weight so I stopped. He does not get alot of exercise so I figured he would gain weight. Maybe he's just a slow grower. He's up to date on his shots and the vet has checked him out and said he's fine and did not seem concerned about this weight.


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Jake was the same way. No matter how much I fed him he was skinny. He was neutered at 2 years and after that filled out. He is still lean but not like when he was younger.Sometimes it just takes them finishing to grow and their metabolism to slow down.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady was the same at that age, and I was concerned because he was long, lanky and skinny, and even though we upped his food he didn't gain weight, just maintained where he was. But our vet said he was fine and didn't look too thin or malnourished or anything. He weighed 68 pounds when he was 9 months old, and now he's almost 1 year 5 months old and he's still the same weight! But, I'm beginning to see some changes in his body. His chest/rib cage is broadening and becoming rounder and he seems to be putting on more muscle mass in his shoulder and hip areas. He still looks sleek (which is good for them to be trim)but much less gauky now. I think you'll see the same thing as your dog matures.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

:worthless


Oh I've always wanted to do that

It's hard to make any comments here without more information. I know he weighed 35 lbs. at 7 months, but how much does he weigh now??
How tall is he??

I am going to take a stab and guess that he is now 55-60 lbs. If he is somewhere in the 50 lb range I'd say he has grown perfectly in the last 3 months.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Pictures would help us have a better sense of whether he's really too thin. Also, more information would be helpful. How tall is he? What does he weigh? What food are you giving him? How much does he get a day?


----------



## james3302 (Aug 14, 2009)

He was one year old in the first pic (Dec. 2008), and 17 months old in the second pic (July 2009). Has been around 48-52 lbs during both photos. He's about 22 in tall, from shoulder to the floor. That may not be exact cause it's hard to keep him still. He eats Nutro Adult dog food, 2 1/2 cups in the morning, 2 cups in the evening.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He looks great and wow that is a lot of food. I wish I had his metabolism. Abby just cracked 55 pounds (at five years old) and seems perfect to me and her vet.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

A standing side view would be even more helpful, but I think he looks perfect. Wow, that is a ton of food, so he must be revved all the time to stay slim and eat that much!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Could this be a thyroid issue?


----------



## Moby (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello, thought i would say some something here as i am having the same problem. My dog is a Year and a month old and he weigh only 55pounds and i also noticed his skin color getting darker, used to be pinkish before.
So i took him to the vet thinking he might have allergies to something but my vet told me to feed him more, even 5-6 cups a day until he weighs around 70 pounds. So he is eating avg 4 1/2 cups now and he is already gaining weight. We can see changes around him.
If he is hungry all the time you might wanna feed him more. I am feeding him California Natural right now but thinking to switch to IAMS..


----------

